# Tuto sur xcode



## JoJoS (23 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour bonjour!!

Voilà, je voudrais savoir ou je peux trouver de l'aide pour xcode en francais si possible..
Je voudrais essayer de developper avec cet outils, et egalement interfacebuilder, mais le probleme c'est que je ne comprends pas tres bien comment il fonctionne..
Si vous connaissez un livre qui pourrait m'aider ca serai le top!!

Merci!!


----------



## JoJoS (24 Décembre 2005)

Personne ne connait??? un e petite aide pour apprendre au moins l'interface...


----------



## Didier Guillion (24 Décembre 2005)

Une recherche rapide par Google avec "XCode didacticiel" te renvoie sur le Project Omega ou tu trouvera ton bonheur il me semble.

http://www.projectomega.org/

Cordialement


----------



## JoJoS (27 Décembre 2005)

merci!! mais je ne trouve pas mon bonheur sur ce site.. je ne voi nul part ou il y a un petit tuto pour xcode...
Et sinon, en anglais, y a pas un site sympa?? ou il decrive l'interface au moins..?


----------



## Nicky Larson (27 Décembre 2005)

Et ça, ça t'irais ?
http://developer.apple.com/document...ontents/Resources/en.lproj/XcodeUserGuide.pdf

Sinon il y a ce livre (en anglais aussi)
The Mac Xcode 2 Book

En cliquant sur la couverture, tu pourras feuilleter le livre en ligne (voir la table des matières, etc).


----------

